
Ask HN: Is there a service that consolidates various SaaS bills/invoicing? - sailavu
Is there a service that acts as an intermediary or helps consolidate SaaS bills into a single monthly&#x2F;annual invoice?<p>At my current company we use a myriad of SaaS products and getting a handle of the total total costs without looking at accounting software is hard. We use ~ 10 SaaS products.  Sometimes we lose the credit card and then it&#x27;s an even bigger nuisance to go and update all the services.
======
PatrickLowndes
I'm admittedly biased, but
[https://www.vendorhawk.io/](https://www.vendorhawk.io/) is a good way to
manage SaaS vendors. Not many services offer consolidated billing. You'd have
to buy all your products through a portal in a reseller like CDW or Insight to
have that view.

------
SOLAR_FIELDS
We use Softchoice
([https://www.softchoice.com/?](https://www.softchoice.com/?)). I work at a
Fortune 100 company. I don't have much to say besides that I haven't had many
complaints, and I only use them because they were an approved vendor before I
started, but I've had no issues with them. I mainly use them for mainstream
products such as Jetbrains so I cannot speak to their availability when it
comes to more esoteric licenses.

------
ig1
It sounds like you need better accounting software, it should be trivial to
use your accounting software to keep track of this information.

Presumably whoever does your financial projections has this info in a
spreadsheet as well ? (e.g so they can project new employee cost for software
that's sold per seat)

------
nodesocket
Besides updating credit card information when cards are lost/stolen, what
would the benefits of consolidated billing be?

------
hemantv
Rippling [https://www.rippling.com](https://www.rippling.com)

------
sebg
What's your contact info?

------
quickthrower2
Startup idea!!!

